# The next UTC Beano.



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

The next UTC beano will be at the Manchester Arms Scale Lane on the 19th September about 1300, all welcome.(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

The first U.T.C. meet up in the new year will be at the Manchester Arms Scale Lane on the 9th January about 1300, all welcome.

Cheers Pete


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

peteb said:


> The first U.T.C. meet up in the new year will be at the Manchester Arms Scale Lane on the 9th January about 1300, all welcome.
> 
> Cheers Pete


Well have a good one Pete will be missing due to work commitments.
To all have a good Christmas and a very good New Year.
Leaving Singapore 22nd Dec to take a FPSO Petrobras 63 to Brazil.
FYI have tugs Uranus and Janus total of 520t Bollard Pull between them.
Cheers
Joe


----------

